# Drinking heavely once a week.



## silvereyes87 (Jul 8, 2017)

So for the last month I've been in a deficit in my maintenance calories  of 500 per day and hitting the gym 5 or 6 days a week. I'm trying    to get ready for the Bahamas in December for my honeymoon.  Last week a spent a few hours outside on the grill making salmon ,chicken breast, beef fajitas and sirloin steak for my meal prep. While I was grilling up a storm I managed to drink 16 beers lol.  So question is. Will getting wasted once a week while I'm grilling pretty much ruin all my hard work for the week?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 8, 2017)

16 beers? How long were u grilling for dude? What the fukk lol. Probably won't kill all your gains but I'd say about half. Lol try just having 12 instead


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 8, 2017)

I speak to this from the perspective of a bodybuilder and sober alcoholic.if you're telling me you're drinking 16 beers once a week I'm a) wondering how much you're drinking the rest of the week and b) thinking you have bigger things to worry bout than gym progress.  16 beers is a lot, even if you're grilling over several hours.  This is from a guy who used to drink a 6 pack of 20 ounces a night just to not be shky in the OR in the dy, till the weekend when I could fire through 3 or 4 cases.  Maybe step back and take an honest look at it.  And to directly answer your question, no you're not doing yourself any favors


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 8, 2017)

Your deficit through the week is probably negated by your binge.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 8, 2017)

ECKSRATED said:


> 16 beers? How long were u grilling for dude? What the fukk lol. Probably won't kill all your gains but I'd say about half. Lol try just having 12 instead


When it's hot outside and I'm in the sun sweating man I can just put them away.


BRICKS said:


> I speak to this from the perspective of a bodybuilder and sober alcoholic.if you're telling me you're drinking 16 beers once a week I'm a) wondering how much you're drinking the rest of the week and b) thinking you have bigger things to worry bout than gym progress.  16 beers is a lot, even if you're grilling over several hours.  This is from a guy who used to drink a 6 pack of 20 ounces a night just to not be shky in the OR in the dy, till the weekend when I could fire through 3 or 4 cases.  Maybe step back and take an honest look at it.  And to directly answer your question, no you're not doing yourself any favors


I honestly usually drink only once a week. But if I'm drinking I really like to get hammered. I drink responsibly,  just get wasted and then go to bed never leave the house once I start. I know what you mean about not giving myself any favors with that though.  


knightmare999 said:


> Your deficit through the week is probably negated by your binge.


And that's what I was afraid of. All this hard work and diet through the week just to get washed away in 1 day.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 8, 2017)

I drink a few times a week,  stoli and squirt ten, as long as I keep it to a 2-3 drink max it doesn't affect me mich, but if I cut it out completely I'm sure either I would get sugar cravings and drink soda or I would look slightly better. Beer has a ton of cals and 16 of them is just waaay to much liquid carbs to be putting in your body. tone it back to a 6 pack of Michelob ultra light or corona light or a couple mixed drinks. also I find that if I smoke bud first I drink way less. rant over lol


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jul 8, 2017)

16 cans of beer is roughly 1760 calories. It is all empty shit calories that have no nutritional value. You body doesn't use them and stores them. Now you have to burn all that shit off. The other problem is that you are basically putting poison in your body that essentially dehydrates you. IMO, you would be better off with whiskey if you are looking for a buzz. At least you'd take in less calories.

Moral to the story, drink smarter not harder lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2017)

drinking does the opposite of what us  juiceheads are trying to do ..Its horrible fir muscle building and fat loss


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 8, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> I drink a few times a week,  stoli and squirt ten, as long as I keep it to a 2-3 drink max it doesn't affect me mich, but if I cut it out completely I'm sure either I would get sugar cravings and drink soda or I would look slightly better. Beer has a ton of cals and 16 of them is just waaay to much liquid carbs to be putting in your body. tone it back to a 6 pack of Michelob ultra light or corona light or a couple mixed drinks. also I find that if I smoke bud first I drink way less. rant over lol


I can't smoke bud I get hair follicle or if be blazing all day. A 6 pack of Michelob won't do shit for me but low on cals. 


BigSwolePump said:


> 16 cans of beer is roughly 1760 calories. It is all empty shit calories that have no nutritional value. You body doesn't use them and stores them. Now you have to burn all that shit off. The other problem is that you are basically putting poison in your body that essentially dehydrates you. IMO, you would be better off with whiskey if you are looking for a buzz. At least you'd take in less calories.
> 
> Moral to the story, drink smarter not harder lol



So just calculate all those calories and make sure I do a shitload of cardio and lift before I start drinking so that I don't go over maintenance cals.


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 8, 2017)

From personal experience there is no way I could drink 16 beers. To drink that many I'd have to have a tolerance built up which means I would be drinking more than just once a week. I'm not saying you have a problem or drink more than once a week but 16 beers is a lot to drink only once a week in my opinion. I think you are definitely negating what you are trying to accomplish by adding in all of those empty calories.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

I got stuck on 16 beers. Slow food, fast chugs?

On a scale of 1-16, how hammered is 16 beers in? Still walking, or lying dead on the lounger waking up to a sever half body sunburn the next week?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 8, 2017)

I would be laying on the floor in a pool of vomit


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 8, 2017)

bsw5 said:


> From personal experience there is no way I could drink 16 beers. To drink that many I'd have to have a tolerance built up which means I would be drinking more than just once a week. I'm not saying you have a problem or drink more than once a week but 16 beers is a lot to drink only once a week in my opinion. I think you are definitely negating what you are trying to accomplish by adding in all of those empty calories.


I have a natural alcohol tolerance I believe for a while I drank everyday when one of my buddies died but i try to keep it to once a week when I'm off from work .


Zombialja Bones said:


> I got stuck on 16 beers. Slow food, fast chugs?
> 
> On a scale of 1-16, how hammered is 16 beers in? Still walking, or lying dead on the lounger waking up to a sever half body sunburn the next week?


 i get hammered enough to where I kinda just fall asleep on the couch while watching tv and what not. Not stumbling drunk. 



Bro Bundy said:


> I would be laying on the floor in a pool of vomit



Beer is what I drink. I'm a happy drunk with beer. Too much liquor tends to make me mean.


----------



## Zombialja Bones (Jul 8, 2017)

In that case, I'm vicariously drinking beer through you @silvereyes87.


----------



## StillKickin (Jul 8, 2017)

Silver without babbling on my past I will say that an intervention saved my life.
Im not at all insinuating that you have a real problem. Just adding some insight about myself.
But I can speak from a history that started in a similar fashion as your story and ended with me very nearly killing myself from years of drinking. Both as a relative social drinker, to what your doing now, and on down into my own personal hell.
Drinking in the fashion you mention certainly did effect my gym progress and goals.
Watch yourself heading down this road. It can get real bumpy if you let it sir.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 8, 2017)

bsw5 said:


> From personal experience there is no way I could drink 16 beers. To drink that many I'd have to have a tolerance built up which means I would be drinking more than just once a week. I'm not saying you have a problem or drink more than once a week but 16 beers is a lot to drink only once a week in my opinion. I think you are definitely negating what you are trying to accomplish by adding in all of those empty calories.



This was pretty much my point.  You have to have a tolerance built up to do this. I'm not gonna go on about it, to each their own.  But I will share this and it makes my point about tolerance.  The night before I  checked into rehab I quit drinking at 10 pm.  I got up in the morning, drive to rehab feeling fine (outpatient) and at 0900 the first thing they did was give me a breathalizer since it was first day.  I blew a .10.  11 hours after I quit drinking.  Yes, I was just as shocked as they were.  Had to sit in an office until I could blow a zero then drive home and come back and try again the next day.  As the brothers above said, probably want to cut down.  If you can't, then that's a sign to stop.  Like to see you around for a long time brother.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jul 8, 2017)

StillKickin said:


> Silver without babbling on my past I will say that an intervention saved my life.
> Im not at all insinuating that you have a real problem. Just adding some insight about myself.
> But I can speak from a history that started in a similar fashion as your story and ended with me very nearly killing myself from years of drinking. Both as a relative social drinker, to what your doing now, and on down into my own personal hell.
> Drinking in the fashion you mention certainly did effect my gym progress and goals.
> Watch yourself heading down this road. It can get real bumpy if you let it sir.


I appreciate the story man. Always good to listen from experience.  Indont think I've ever had it as an uncontrollable part of my life. I just work some long hours and every once in a while on a day off I like to get a little wasted  . I know it's not rough neck hours but this week I'm doing 72 hours at the plant and then I'm waking up to go to the gym and lift and do cardio too. I feel like it's just a good release to cook and put down some brews. I just wanted to get some insight into if maybe the binge is negating all the work in doing in the gym. 



BRICKS said:


> This was pretty much my point.  You have to have a tolerance built up to do this. I'm not gonna go on about it, to each their own.  But I will share this and it makes my point about tolerance.  The night before I  checked into rehab I quit drinking at 10 pm.  I got up in the morning, drive to rehab feeling fine (outpatient) and at 0900 the first thing they did was give me a breathalizer since it was first day.  I blew a .10.  11 hours after I quit drinking.  Yes, I was just as shocked as they were.  Had to sit in an office until I could blow a zero then drive home and come back and try again the next day.  As the brothers above said, probably want to cut down.  If you can't, then that's a sign to stop.  Like to see you around for a long time brother.



Man bricks. To come as far as you have to owning your own gym and your dedication to lifting. I've got mad respect for you bro.  I appreciate the wisdom my friend.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 8, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> 16 cans of beer is roughly 1760 calories. It is all empty shit calories that have no nutritional value. You body doesn't use them and stores them. Now you have to burn all that shit off. The other problem is that you are basically putting poison in your body that essentially dehydrates you. IMO, you would be better off with whiskey if you are looking for a buzz. At least you'd take in less calories.
> 
> Moral to the story, drink smarter not harder lol


 True. You've heard of the infamous beer gut I'm sure, seems the gut is the storage area for these empty calories. You're a smart guy Sil, I have no doubt you will look at the big picture and decide whats best.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2017)

Every time I have ever trained hungover I had a hell of a session and hit PR's every time. Booze is fantastic for performance.

I say keep it up.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Every time I have ever trained hungover I had a hell of a session and hit PR's every time. Booze is fantastic for performance.
> 
> I say keep it up.



This might be the first time you ever agree with Bill Starr lol



http://startingstrength.com/articles/hangover_starr.pdf


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 8, 2017)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> This might be the first time you ever agree with Bill Starr lol
> 
> 
> 
> http://startingstrength.com/articles/hangover_starr.pdf



Nevermind I take it back. All of it every word I said.


----------



## bsw5 (Jul 8, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> I have a natural alcohol tolerance I believe for a while I drank everyday when one of my buddies died but i try to keep it to once a week when I'm off from work.
> 
> And might I add that I am in recovery myself. Have been for 7 years. My addiction wasn't alcohol it was opiates. It's a down hill slope silver. I don't want to see you in a bad way bro. Be careful and control it now while you can. If you can't control it get some help.


----------



## BigJohnny (Jul 8, 2017)

I'm the same way SIL. I've only been drinking once a month or once every two months, but when I do, I drink 12-18 depending on bud smokage! My dad says I'm an alcoholic as it runs in the family so I guess I, we, need to take it down a notch!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 8, 2017)

I had around 16 beers on the 4th. You'll live.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jul 8, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Nevermind I take it back. All of it every word I said.



This made me chuckle so hard me balls were shaking too.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 9, 2017)

Beer always makes me feel like shit alcohol in general too 

Probably will never lose that lower belly fat on beer either

IMO quit drinking all together


----------



## Yaya (Jul 10, 2017)

I wish it only took me 16 beers to get drunk
..lucky fuk


----------



## tunafisherman (Jul 10, 2017)

Yea, drinking is a bitch.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2017)

silvereyes87 said:


> So for the last month I've been in a deficit in my maintenance calories  of 500 per day and hitting the gym 5 or 6 days a week. I'm trying    to get ready for the Bahamas in December for my honeymoon.  Last week a spent a few hours outside on the grill making salmon ,chicken breast, beef fajitas and sirloin steak for my meal prep. While I was grilling up a storm I managed to drink 16 beers lol.  So question is. Will getting wasted once a week while I'm grilling pretty much ruin all my hard work for the week?



Depends, how many cals in those 16 beers. If mich ultra (lol) that's 95 x 16 = 1,520 calories, or three days of your deficit gone for that week. if Tank 7, that's 239 x 16 = 3,824 so that's your entire deficit for the week gone in that one drinking session. Drinking Zima would be 185 x 16 = 2,960 and only waste 6 of the 7 days of deficit. LOL

Are you eating at your true maintenance, with the 5-6 days exercise included or just TDEE without exercise? That would matter.


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 10, 2017)

Yaya said:


> I wish it only took me 16 beers to get drunk
> ..lucky fuk



You should switch to Zima brah.


----------

